# ACCESS VBA - Methode zur Übergabe der aufrufenden Prozedur gesucht



## BitMan (8. Mai 2006)

Hi all,

ich suche eine Methode mir der ich automatisiert herausfinden kann welche Methode eine Funktion aufgerufen hat.

Beispiel Prozedur x und prozedur y rufen die Funktion z auf die dann ausgeben soll welche der beiden Prozeduren verantwortlich ist. Dabei soll der Name der Prozedur nicht als Parameter manuell übergeben werden. Geht das in VBA?

cu s00n,
BitMan


----------

